# Temperament & Generation (Write your MBTI)



## Obscure

I was motivated by @*Antipode* in http://personalitycafe.com/generati...at-your-personality-types-22.html#post4638067 to make this thread.

Sadly, it isn't possible to do a poll with all the MBTI and generations separably.


Yeeey my first poll *flying balloons*


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

"baby boomer"
esfp
at least for today
maybe it will change tomorrow
don't like to be in a box...


----------



## Kingdom Crusader

I'm an INTP. I just missed Generation X by one year.


----------



## Obscure

Technically as PerC suggests I'm a *Generation X*, but personally I'm both *Generation Y* & *X*. I sure had put one year older when I'd joined. I'm born in 1995.

*INTJ*.


----------



## JTHearts

I'm generation Z and ENFJ


----------



## CaptainShawnee

Gen Z INFP


----------



## FakeLefty

Generation Z and ESTP.


----------



## QrivaN

Generation Z and I think I'm an INFJ? That's how I see myself, at least. Can't say for how others think of me.


----------



## LandOfTheSnakes

I guess I'll go with Generation Z since that's what the forum classifies me as haha and INFP.


----------



## PolystyreneMan

ISTJ generation X.


----------



## knightinblueandyellow

gen Z ESTP.


----------



## TGW

walking tourist said:


> "baby boomer"
> esfp
> at least for today
> maybe it will change tomorrow
> don't like to be in a box...


Why not? Boxes are stylish these days.


----------



## DualGnosis

For some reason I'm extremely surprised at the amount of Gen Z's on this forum, in my head you all remind me of my baby cousins. But then I realized that one is already in high school thinking about college. 

Time flies.

-INTP, Millennial (Gen Y)


----------



## shakti

Gen Y, ENFJ


----------



## Ad Astra

Generation Z INFJ!


----------



## blood roots

INTJ, actually '94 Gen. Y but marked as Gen. Z because ??


----------



## Obscure

etarnov said:


> INTJ, actually '94 Gen. Y but marked as Gen. Z because ??


Oooo an INTJ like me ^^ I'm born in 95, but I'm Gen Y on Perc probably because I've put myself older while signing up.
Anywhos, personally I think I'm 70% Y 30 % Z.


----------



## guessesandhunches

Generation Z, INTP.


----------



## guessesandhunches

Technically it's a semi-permeable membrane. (I can't reply to the original message off my phone for some reason.) You can have some ISFJ qualities or characteristics while being an INTJ because that bit of S and F you have may manifest itself in different ways that are similar to that of another type or category. If you feel you're switching often, you might be a near even split between the letters in whatever MBTI types you identify with.


----------



## Obedear

INTJ
Gen Y


----------

